

ProseMirror – Collaborative WYSIWYM - bergie
http://prosemirror.net/

======
evrim
why don't you work on a javascript sandbox interpreter in javascript? a
jail/chroot for javascript code?

------
dvh
Etherpad with "bold" support.

~~~
marijn
... done right

